# Silverback shake?



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I have 28-10-12's I am noticing a slit shake at higher speed's. Is this normal? I have only had them for a little while and am new to the pure mud tire. I am running 5psi per tire.


----------



## kawasaki09 (May 8, 2010)

i have 32's when u start off up to 10mph it shakes, its kinda rough. but once u get going after 10mph its smooth imo


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

The shake at first is normal I know but going from 10km and up that is wear it shakes, almost like a back and forth motion.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Check the beads and make sure that they are all set also if there is any mud on the inside of your rim it will make it do that.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Make sure the lug nuts are tight. U will also have travel in them bc of the rubber flexing.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Also, most large-lugged tires will have at least some wobble or shake at speed and its way worse if there is too much toe-in. Remember that toe-in is the difference between the back of the front tires and the front of those tires. The bigger the tire, the more difference so an adjustment will be necessary if you go from say.. 25s to 27s...let alone up to 29s or 30s.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

I've noticed this aswell when I went from stock Popo tires to a set 27skinny/wides zillas. From 15mph on up they really jerk back and forth left to right.

I was thinking about changing my toe-in. Is there any threads here that have good instructions on how to do it properly.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Also a lot of the shaking is the awesomeness of the tire waiting to be unleashed! lol


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Some tires can be unbalanced or may have a bad mold. Dad had 27" Swamp foxes and they did that really bad. He traded up to 28" backs and its fine now. Could be a lot of things really just have to check


----------



## Dixie07 (Dec 14, 2010)

Anything with a 1"-1.5" lug is going to move around a bit. My 32's dance at any speed but I am usually below 15mph. I bet your tires or bike is fine.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I have never had this much of a lug tire, so to me it is new. I just want to make sure it is "normal". I will take all this into consideration and eliminate one by one. Thanx again guy's!


----------

